# Intake Manifold Question



## LS6GTO (May 31, 2013)

Currently, I have a SLP 90mm TB. Im looking at getting a different intake manifold and was wondering what some of the better, yet reasonable options were. There is an LS2 intake on there now. Looking to upgrade.

I have a 2004 GTO, 5.7 obviously. Any information would be grateful. Just trying to use the same TB with the intake. 

Thanks Nick


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

FAST 90, 92 or 102 will all work and be a huge improvement over the LS2 which is one of the worst. Even the original LS6 is better.


----------

